# "Windows Registry" Problem, really annoying and need it off ASAP!



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I just got back my (new) DFI LanParty UT nF4 Ultra-D about a week ago, from RMA, and for some reason, I keep getting this message that my Windows Registry is currupt or what not, and I get different messages each time. I scanned w/ Norton AntiVirus, and did a complete scan, and still nothing. It fixed some registry errors, message was gone for a day, and then it came back.

Here's a screen:

http://img.techpowerup.org/060907/Capture004.jpg

What should I do? Should I repair Windows XP Pro? Or reinstall?

Is there anything else I can do? Ideas?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 7, 2006)

You know better than to do that Azn.


----------



## magibeg (Sep 7, 2006)

Well have you noticed windows acting any differently lately? Have you tried loading a backup (if you have one)?

As i see it theres a number of ways you could go. Should probably try to repair it before you reinstall though


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2006)

Regseeker.  AlecStaars Registry Cleaner will work also.

EDIT: Dude, I just looked at the picture. That's adware man. lol. 
See how it tries to say it's a "STOP" message, even though it isn't blue screened?
See how it's "recommending" a registry cleaner and tells you to go to a specific url?
See how it's using explimation points?
See how it tries to be in the "Messenger Service" although, that's just the name of the window.

So you get this every time you boot?

What about on other logins?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2006)

I seen that before! its ad-ware or somthing. GIT IT GIT IT and GOOD! kill that mofo sunza*****!


 I had prob with that stuff before than I just bought Ad-Aware SE and never had ad-ware/spy-ware again, I think I might of reformated (just because I was a uber noob) but you should be able to find it and fix it.   hopfully


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2006)

LoL go into Services and disable Messenger Service, How it ever got turned back on post SP2 is beyond me but thats what that is. Basically it was intended for Network users to send quick messages to each other but ended up being a backdoor for spam. After SP2 it was automatically shut off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2006)

thats addware id recommend ad aware SE from www.lavasoft.com i think. and then gt regseeker or alecstars reg cleaning tool and do a registry scan after the adaware one. also go into add and remove programs and delete any programs your not familiar with for example if you go in their and theyer's a progrma called donkey26 if you dont remember installing it id get ride of it of course within reason dont go uninstalling a bunch of stuff you dont recognize like wow i dont remember that program for media player ya dont uninstall that.


----------



## regg187 (Sep 7, 2006)

had it before on my dads laptop, adaware6 didn't get rid of it for me. I ended up using tune up utilities 2006 ,registry cleaner. I think any year of T U  will work , so it doesn't have to be 06


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2006)

it's f...ing addware, i recomend ad aware from lavasoft too, i got the same problems a few days ago, it took me 2 hours to clean every thing  and become relatively secure


----------



## Steevo (Sep 7, 2006)

Crap cleaner also has a decent registry cleaner.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2006)

Guys did any of you actually read his post or look at his screenshot?? it is NOT ADWARE!! it will not get picked up by a Virus Scanner or and Adware Program its Messenger Service(not to be confused with MSN Messenger)it is a component of Windows....


----------



## Steevo (Sep 7, 2006)

And the messenger service was turned on by?????????


Ahh, yes. Now sit down.


----------



## technicks (Sep 7, 2006)

You must try downloading Registry mechanic and Spyware doctor. And crack it.
I will bet it helps. I never had any problems now for over a year after i instaled both.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm trying out Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE right now. If it doesn't work I'll try out Registry Mechanic and Spyware Doctor.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 7, 2006)

Or an easier way...press Ctrl-Alt-Delete the MOMENT you see that error screen. You should be able to find the process that gives you that error message in task manager, and then google the .exe. For example, my computer was once infected with isshost. I googled isshost.exe, and found lots and lots of pages with fixes (an MS-DOS program called SmitFraudFix solved my problems). You can probably do the same thing...and remember, sneakyadware like this won't be detected by virus/spyware scanners, and you can probably trace it by running msconfig (if the program is in the startup list, you can find its source and delete it).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I tried Ad-Aware SE, and it detected some minor problems, and they were removed, and  still pop-ups. So I'm trying Registry Mechanic right now, and detecting lots of problems. If it's still not solved, then I'll try what you said zek.


----------



## technicks (Sep 8, 2006)

It might sound strange. But when you click on it does it redirect you a site.
Once i had some of that shit on my desktop for week or so.
Then when i looked a bit further on the site there was a option to uninstal the software.
Clicked the button and it was gone.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

If I click "X" or "Minimize", it actually either exits or minimizes. If I click "OK", it'll exit too, but it lists some sites to get rid of it, like "Regrepair.com". I tried Ad-Aware SE, Registry Mechanic, and SpyWare Removal. Still nothing. What now?


----------



## technicks (Sep 8, 2006)

Run this http://www.grc.com/stm/shootthemessenger.htm.

Anti messenger


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Tried it out, just waiting, since it takes a few minutes for the "messenger" to pop-up.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 8, 2006)

Slater said:


> Regseeker.  AlecStaars Registry Cleaner will work also.
> 
> EDIT: Dude, I just looked at the picture. That's adware man. lol.
> See how it tries to say it's a "STOP" message, even though it isn't blue screened?
> ...



That is b.s. adware using the Messenger service, I agree...



* Turn off the messenger service using services.msc... right-click on it in there & set it as DISABLED.

APK


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 8, 2006)

Try what I said, the sooner you do it, the sooner you can stop worrying about the keyloggers, trojans, and worms hiding in your system .


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

It hasn't been "poppin-up" ever since I disabled the Messenger Service. Even thought the Messenger is disabled, can I still have a Virus/Trojan/etc.? I scan w/ Norton Anti-Virus about everyday.


----------



## technicks (Sep 8, 2006)

Regarding to what the guy on the site says, it's the messenger service which is used to spread that crap over the internet. 
When your virusprotection and spyware scanner are up to date then i don't think there is something to worry about.

But software did help?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

The site that you told me helped. The other Virus Protection Software only slowed down the amount of times they showed up.


----------



## technicks (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice to hear the problem is solved.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup, really happy about it. Every other second, it would pop up, and whatever I did on Windows got really annoying. Always clicking "X" ever second, lol. But I'm happy it's gone...


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 8, 2006)

You use Norton? No wonder you had (or possibly still have) a problem . Dump Norton in favor of Avast!, or Mcafee if you want a paid virusscanner name . What I suggest you do to make sure all instances of the virus are eliminated- 
Press Ctrl-Alt-Delete. Google any processes that catch your interest.
Start-Run-MSConfig. Click the box in the services menu that says "hide Microsoft services", and then disable any services/startup programs that are blank or look like a serial number. Then proceed to disable anything you don't need for a faster system. 
Go into your add/remove programs list, and uninstall anything you don't use, ESPECIALLY toolbars. 95% of the time, a toolbar means spyware.
Look at your C:/ drive. Browse it for suspicious folders. Then do the same thing for Program Files and Windows. Delete all the suspicious folders you find.
I personally hate computer viruses and spyware, but they're a fun puzzle to eliminate assuming they don't fry your hardware or hack your ID. Good luck .


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 8, 2006)

i reccomend avg personally...and its free. caught things missed by norton and macaffee. 

btw if you guys are wondering how it got turned on you should be checking windows updates before you install them. about 2 months ago there was a trojan that once running would enable messenger and use it to download other trojans ect. ms made a patch for it but in the process of patching messenger was reinabled. i have reinstalled xp about 3 times in the past weeks and i have gotten to know the patches well.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll try out AVG. I wanted to re-install XP Pro at first, but I didn't want to call MS again to re-activate Windows. 

I'm going to do my best to keep viruses out, until Vista comes out, so I'm going to upgrade. Btw, if I upgrade from XP Pro to Vista, with the upgrade CD, will the viruses be removed like I installed a new OS?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

azn, i work for a computer repair org, and it is people accessing your computer through the port that messenger serrvice leaves open

it should never happen again unless that messenger service is reenabled

i did this exact same thing for a client, honest to god, an hour and a half ago

make sure you have SP2 installed, because SP2 disables messenger by default, whereas SP1 leaves it enabled, allowing others to give you messages

it's not a big deal, no real threat other than annoyance, but fix it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't install SP2 because I have an OEM version from 2002 w/ SP1, and if I do try to install SP2, Windows gets currupted, then blue screen, then I have to re-install XP Pro, and call MS to activate again.

When does Vista come out again?

I'm going to ask my parents to get me Vista Upgrade Version, not Home but the next one after that.
Then I'm using my money to get a DirectX 10 version of a card similar to 7600GT (8600GT maybe?)
Then one year later get an X2 3800+, or whenever I need the performance gain.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

oh ok

disabling the messenger service will close that message only back door for now


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2006)

So as I said from the beginning it was Messenger Service,("sit down" to all who said I was wrong ). The fact that he mentioned he doesnt have SP2 just makes it even more obvious now.You could try using the IT version of SP2 LINK I generally use it after format as my copy of XP is pre-SP1.


----------



## technicks (Sep 14, 2006)

SPAMMER


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not sure, maybe, maybe not. Some people just get on to put their own experiences. Kinda does seem like a spammer, I'll wait and see if he posts anything else advertising.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 14, 2006)

Gotta love the spambots.


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm not sure, maybe, maybe not. Some people just get on to put their own experiences. Kinda does seem like a spammer, I'll wait and see if he posts anything else advertising.



if so,  out of the forum
    <azn - Gilliamj>


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

Most spammers though either post about whatever they're trying to sell on every thread, or make their own thread about what they're trying to sell.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

He is a Spammer! He says he's been using StompSoft for some months now, and the release date of StompSoft is 9/6/06. Spammer!


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 14, 2006)

Burn Him At The Stakes!!


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

burn the spammer, (and is computer)  
facking spammers, spamming everywhere, can't we just blow them to pieces


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol, its the Salem spam trials.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 14, 2006)

Spamming here, spamming there, spamming everywhere...
stinkin spam, stinkin spam.. stinkin everywhere...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

He's gone, don't worry.


----------

